# Dan Green 2210 @ 242



## PillarofBalance (Nov 17, 2013)

Epic meet for this guy.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 17, 2013)

That man is a rock


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 17, 2013)

I should go train with him at some point his gym is 10 minutes from mine.

I have been invited by one that trains on his team or did at one point.


----------



## amore169 (Nov 17, 2013)

I seen a bunch of his videos, he's very motivational to watch.


----------



## Azog (Nov 17, 2013)

What a beast!


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 17, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> I should go train with him at some point his gym is 10 minutes from mine.
> 
> I have been invited by one that trains on his team or did at one point.



That's awesome you should go.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 17, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> That's awesome you should go.



I haven't because of my injury but if my lifts keep going as they are now without problems I just may.

Stan Efferding trains there at times also, I would love to do it when they are both there.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Nov 18, 2013)

fukkin beast mode


----------



## Gt500face (Nov 18, 2013)

****ing monster


----------



## HDH (Nov 18, 2013)

That's phuckin' intensity right there.

HDH


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 18, 2013)

HDH said:


> That's phuckin' intensity right there.
> 
> HDH


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 18, 2013)

SFGiants said:


>



He looks like he doesn't have the flexibility to do a front squat with the rack position of the clean lol but that is an insane lift any way it's done! Plus it's done with the bar on bare skin and no safety racks. Guys a beast


----------



## Jada (Nov 19, 2013)

That guy is a beast!!! His quads r crazy


----------



## JOMO (Nov 19, 2013)

Insane!!!,


----------



## mistah187 (Nov 19, 2013)

Big weight for sure


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 19, 2013)

That is some powerful lifts there.  Freakin insane.


----------



## surhoff88 (Nov 29, 2013)

Dan Green is my favorite powerlifter.  He is the definition of beast mode!  Every time he has competed this year he has improved on his WR total.  I am so humbled by this guy.  I think my favorite video of him on YouTube is where he does stiff leg deads off a 4in deficit with 615x6!  No bouncing off the floor or straps just power unlike anything or anyone I have ever seen


----------



## Joliver (Dec 4, 2013)

Dan is not only a fantastic powerlifter, but he could probably win a regional show with a little prep.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 15, 2013)

I think i am going to hit a seminar with dan green.  Didnt someone say they were close to dan's gym?


----------



## M_T Pockets (May 20, 2014)

Im close to Dans Gym


----------



## Dtownry (May 20, 2014)

I might go to one of his seminars.  I'm close enough to make it a weekend road trip.


----------



## jyoung8j (May 31, 2014)

Dudes a beast!!!


----------

